# Latest clutch of captive bred Manning River Turtle hatchies now 6 weeks old.



## Flaviemys purvisi (Jan 20, 2021)

Hi all, just sharing a short video to show the progress of some of 2020's Manning River Turtle hatchies (captive bred by myself) that are now 6 weeks old. They're a little excitable whenever I walk into the room. 

Enjoy.


----------



## MANNING (Jan 20, 2021)

ONYAMATE ?

They are super cool to watch


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Jan 20, 2021)

MANNING said:


> ONYAMATE ?
> 
> They are super cool to watch


Yeah mate, full of beans!


----------



## Lace_monitor (Jan 20, 2021)

Awesome mate


----------



## Friller2009 (Jan 22, 2021)

Sweet


----------



## Pythonguy1 (Jan 27, 2021)

Flaviemys purvisi said:


> Hi all, just sharing a short video to show the progress of some of 2020's Manning River Turtle hatchies (captive bred by myself) that are now 6 weeks old. They're a little excitable whenever I walk into the room.
> 
> Enjoy.



Purvisi are the cutest turtles in the world ?


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Feb 12, 2021)

A few new videos.... Just to make you go AWWWWWWW ?


----------



## Herpetology (Feb 12, 2021)

AWWWWWWW ?


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Feb 12, 2021)

Herptology said:


> AWWWWWWW ?


One of my sub-adult females... Maturing into a stunning animal.


----------



## reptilesforlife (Feb 13, 2021)

Oh my god they are adorable


----------



## Pythonguy1 (Mar 10, 2021)

Flaviemys purvisi said:


> A few new videos.... Just to make you go AWWWWWWW ?



Why must these things be so cute?
It's ridiculous!


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Mar 27, 2021)

6 of my now 15 week old captive bred _Wollumbinia purvisi_ that are destined for the Ballarat Wildlife Park in VIC.


----------



## Friller2009 (Apr 30, 2021)

I have never seen such cute turtles.


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (May 24, 2021)

The 6 little purvisi I sent to BWP have an important future ahead of them. I wish the team all the best!


----------



## Pythonguy1 (May 24, 2021)

Flaviemys purvisi said:


> The 6 little purvisi I sent to BWP have an important future ahead of them. I wish the team all the best!View attachment 331166


The world needs more breeders like you.


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (May 24, 2021)

Pythonguy1 said:


> The world needs more breeders like you.


Not according to the QLD and NSW governments.


----------



## Pythonguy1 (May 24, 2021)

Flaviemys purvisi said:


> Not according to the QLD and NSW governments.


You're boosting the population of a Turtle species that is heading down the road of extinction. Any government who want's you to destroy your efforts and let this species die is evil and corrupt. I don't care what they think is "right", you are doing your part to preserve this species and that's what matters. It sickens me that the government would even consider not allowing private breeders to help this critically endangered species. Like dragonlover1 said, Don't let the Boofocrats win! Cause that's what they are! Boofocrats!


----------



## Friller2009 (May 24, 2021)

Flaviemys purvisi said:


> Not according to the QLD and NSW governments.


Take it to the media then.


----------



## Licespray (May 25, 2021)

Can someone explain?

Cute turtles and fantastic job!


----------

